# Audyssey Pro mic



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi.

I have an Audyssey Pro mic, could I use this instead of my RadioShack SPL meter for REW?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are two very good threads to read .

>  *Here's the first thread*  and now  *here's the second !* 

> And  *here's a link to the forum search that I did on your behalf *  , which led me to those threads .

> The "Short Answer" is Yes !


:sn:


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

EarlK said:


> Here are two very good threads to read .
> 
> >  *Here's the first thread*  and now  *here's the second !*
> 
> ...


Thanks Earl. :T

Am I right in thinking I would not require a mic calibration file for the Audyssey pro mic?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> You'll need to interpret the info ( within the links that I gave you ) to arrive at your own opinion .

:sn:


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

OK, cheers.

I am pretty sure that it doesn't, just need to double check this.

Thanks again, and a Merry Christmas to you Earl.................


----------

